# Static Electricity Build Up



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've owned a bunch of cars over the years -- and never had a problem with dust sticking to the exterior surface of any of them like it's sticking to the GTO. I'll wash the car -- and six miles later on clean city streets -- it's completely covered in dust. I've noticed that there's a lot of static electricity building up while working on the car -- to the point where the hair on my legs stands up when standing next to the car while drying it off. I use the same processes on my wife's car -- and nothing happens. Any ideas? Appreciate the help.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Drag a grounding strap?  

Ahem.

Hadn't noticed the problem, personally...and I live where it's oftem dry & dusty (primo static / dust problem conditions). Sounds pretty weird.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I have noticed the same thing with my Goat, May be it makes it a little faster, less friction


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Need these.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Think it might be a weak/loose ground somewhere? I'm taking it to the dealer next week -- as the gas cap broke after a fill up -- and will ask them about it...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Think it might be a weak/loose ground somewhere? I'm taking it to the dealer next week -- as the gas cap broke after a fill up -- and will ask them about it...


Nah...that's not it... I was kidding about the grounding strap.

I had an old E30 BMW 325es that would build up a gnarly potential charge, and shock the living crap out of me as I climbed in or out. Was weird.

Shrug.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

It's funny, was just gabbing with my Dad, a retired EE and ME -- and he threw out the grounding strap as a joke, too. You guys are all alike!

What's really goofy about this is that I'm getting areas that really suck the dust up -- so the car has these dark dust blotches on it from the B pillar back. Never in the same areas or anything. 

Oh, well. Maybe I'll hit it with some more Meguiar's #7 while watching the Indy 500 and see if another coat of that makes any difference.

Groucho, you ever head over to Edwards for their air shows? I'm missed their 50th anniversary a few years ago -- the one where a Blackbird did a supersonic pass...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> .
> 
> Groucho, you ever head over to Edwards for their air shows? I'm missed their 50th anniversary a few years ago -- the one where a Blackbird did a supersonic pass...



LOL about the grounding straps.

Yeah...I used to go every year...but since 9/11 the security is so tight the ingress/egress onto base _sucks_. Took me like 2-1/2 hours in heavy traffic to crawl the 7 miles or so from west gate to the ramp...crap, that.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

The static electricity probably has something to do with the aerodynamics of the car causing just the right turbulance and distortion. My 71 cutlass did the same thing, but non of the rest of my cars ever did.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

C-5s are as bad or worse.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

This is interesting- from the Petroleum Equipment Institute:

http://www.pei.org/faq/index.asp?cate=4



> *Q: Static Buildup *
> _Why does my car shock me?_
> 
> *A:* Most static buildup is due to movement between yourself and the car seat. Your car also builds up static electricity as it moves through the air. There is also evidence the materials used in “high mileage” tires contribute to the problem.


Lots of good stuff at http://www.pei.org/static/ . Sobering, as well.

When I used to fly,attaching a grounding cable to the airplane before refueling was a must. Out carbon fiber research airplanes would sometimes build up a very heavy potential charge. Ground yourself at the gas pump!


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

It is not a "loose ground" or an "electrical short". It is likely a combination of conditions. Static as you know is a process of friction generating current. Type of clothing materials, environmental conditions (such as a dry windy day), type of shoes, movement of you feet across the cars carpet, your bodies natural resistance levels, etc. all contribute to this process. The shock you feel when you touch something is this generated current leaving your body when it finds a path to ground. The cars actual path to earth ground is by way of the tires, and based on the tires design and construction this ground relationship can be affected. For example, if the tire has a high degree of silicate it is likely to take longer for this static electricity to leave yourself and/or the vehicle. Unfortunately static is a natural condition and if your vehicle experiences this more than "other" vehicles, then it is a combination of the right conditions producing the event at a more common degree, and/or types of materials used in the vehicle, your clothes (nylons, synthetics, etc.) and/or your brand and model of tire (tire ground problems, are not normally common issues. Most good tire manufactures take this into consideration with the tires design and intended use).
And like Groucho advises about a ground strap during a fuel fill, I concur...but you can accomplish the same result, by just touching something metal that has a path to ground, like a fuel station pump before/during refueling.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've noticed the same problem.... dust magnet.


----------



## Jawisa1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Has anyone come up with a long lasting solution to the dust buildup problem on our cars? On mine, the day after washing it, it is covered in dust.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Jawisa1 said:


> Has anyone come up with a long lasting solution to the dust buildup problem on our cars? On mine, the day after washing it, it is covered in dust.


 Yes. California Duster. http://www.autogeek.net/caldus.html


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Wash your car with Meguiars' Nxt Gen car wash. It has an anti-static formula that I've found helps a bit. The anti-static will last a few days and help with the problem. Doesn't last forever, of course, but certainly longer than that first 6 miles...:cheers


----------

